# About LCIS TEchs



## wson (20 Feb 2011)

Hey evryone, this is my first post. Ihave done some research on the trade but havn't found as much information as I would like. I applied for LCIS tech and Med Tech. I found alot of info on Med Tech but not LCIS. So in case i do get a choice in my trade I am wondering if someone can tell me more about this trade. What you do in garrison, on tour (do you get to go on field or with infantry etc...), the diffrent elements of the job, Where can I be posted, most exciting part of job, the trainning etc... Basically anything to help me with my choice ( if I get one) Thanks alot for your time and Ihope in my search of the forums I didn't overlook a post with my desired answers.


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Feb 2011)

Start here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html


----------



## wson (20 Feb 2011)

ya i get theres some amalgation thing going on and no one really knows how its gonna work, but lets say you still end up lcis tech somehow, im just curious about that part. obviously ill go into whatever division they put me into, but lets pretend that dont happen, any info better then forces site on trade will be appreciated


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

If you enroll before 1 Apr 11 as an LCIS Tech you will go into the CST stream unless you request otherwise.

As for what Techs do on a daily basis, there's quite a few 227s on the boards that may see this thread when they get to work tomorrow.


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Feb 2011)

You definitely don't get it if you still think there is such an animal as an LCIS Tech.  There is now a sub-occupation of ACISS called Communications Systems Technician and the job is evolving as the working groups are sorting out the training.  I say again, read the info I posted previously and if accepted into the core occupation then over the course of your 4 yrs as an ACISS operator you will learn all you need to know and more about what a CST does, and if it peaks your interest, you may even get to be one.  Your recruiter, the recruiting site itself (gosh...there is even a video) and what you can already find on here via the search function w/ regards to posting etc (you will go where they send you) can fill in any blanks.  There are no deep dark secrets that are being withheld from you.

PC...The MES managers are "trying" to get people what they want...but, if wishes were fishes...

Cheers,


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> PC...The MES managers are "trying" to get people what they want...but, if wishes were fishes...



If they were trying, we wouldn't be doing this in the first place.  >


----------



## wson (20 Feb 2011)

ok I get what you are saying dude, but i had other questions , lets forget abiout what they do or did.. Typically does the COMS trades or (aciss) get to be deployed often enough and get the be sent off base while on tour?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Feb 2011)

Some element of Sigs is always with the first group in and the last group out of a theatre. That includes Line, SigOps and LCIS Techs.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Feb 2011)

wson said:
			
		

> ok I get what you are saying dude, but i had other questions , lets forget abiout what they do or did.. Typically does the COMS trades or (aciss) get to be deployed often enough and get the be sent off base while on tour?



Do they get deployed? Yeah, plenty. Like PC says, there is always Sigs elements on deployments.

As far as "being sent off base while on tour", Sig Ops, or ACISS core once this whole amalgabeast is sorted, are generally the only ones who would be going out on foot patrols if that's what you're asking about. Not something LCIS are generally doing, other than a few special occasions that I will not get into.

Techs have gone out as part of the echelon with the Armoured in MRT's and such, but Tango18A could go more into detail on that I imagine. If you don't irk him, that is.


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Feb 2011)

wson said:
			
		

> ok I get what you are saying dude, but i had other questions , lets forget abiout what they do or did.. Typically does the COMS trades or (aciss) get to be deployed often enough and get the be sent off base while on tour?



Sigh..."dude" despite what you may believe, I am trying to be helpful.  Every deployment (or war) is different.  What you do is mission dependent, Afghanistan is only the current war, not "the war".  If you watch the recruiting video it will tell you that Techs fix "stuff" and employ "stuff"; both in and out of the field (though the girl talking about leaves in her teeth is a bit rich).  That "stuff" is also articulated as Comms gear i.e. radios, LAN networks, Satcom, what have you.  Postings are based on the needs of the service and you will go where ever there is a hole to fill.  Now...if you take the time to "read" the site you would find lot of useful insight; like here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66094/post-614461.html#msg614461

or maybe here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26973/post-7775.html#msg7775

As for the advice to read the thread on Amalgamation.  Do yourself a favour and heed it.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Feb 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> As for the advice to read the thread on Amalgamation.  Do yourself a favour and heed it.



Word  ;D


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> If you don't irk him, that is.



 :facepalm:

Again too much time on your hands. The next 2-3 yrs will see some massive changes in the C and E branch. Leading Change is not just a bubble on someones PER. The direction we are going should have been thought out alot better than what it was.  But we, in what should just be called the Signals Corps once again, are quite used to getting out chains jerked in many directions. With some of them having Bat like foresight. ie Rad Op + Tel Op = Huge Fricken Mess. I don't think anyone can guarantee a single thing trade wise about ACCIS. Even the CMs are unsure about what they will be doing after APS, even at that level there is much uncertainty.


----------



## JBP (30 Aug 2011)

The only light I can shed is from my own personal experience, working in LCIS shops alongside them on occasion, or in the field or deployed etc... I work with them and along side LCIS a lot. 

They do everything from comms equipment verification and function tests in vehicles, repairing radios & other electronics, working on various networks all over DND as network and server admins sometimes but not as often. Almost always, they are generally in the 'fixing and checking' side of things. Ensuring a vehicle has the proper comms suite, the router has been factory reset, the cabling is good, etc... But their job encompasses so much it's hard to simply list it. Same with Sig Ops, they throw us were the comms fires are and we're suppose to 'Jimmy' it and make it all work.

ACCIS - Sig Op
ACCIS: IST - Network/Server Admin/Information Systems Tech
ACCIS: CST - LCIS Tech
ACCIS: LMN: Linemen

Read the amalgamation thread for more info, and keep reading the stuff the good lads above posted for you. That's all your going to get on a public forum before you're in uniform and have your security clearance.


----------



## JB 11 11 (30 Aug 2011)

^ now that is informative. Well put together, and to the point. 

wson's piss-poor grammatical skills aside (never a good idea to call serving members "Dude"... just a heads up :nod
I've also found it a bit difficult to get a straight word on the trade. That said, I am also well aware that the trade is in massive flux, and that a lot of the juicier bits of the job are Classified, however those recruiting video's (and its not just SigOp/Comms related ones) can be a bit vague. 

As for the Amalgamation thread.... its a long read and can get pretty confusing as there is a lot of banter between serving members that someone who is a complete outsider might find a bit baffling. As for info about some day to day jobs they do... the threads a bit light on those to be honest. BUT... if interested in the trade it is a must read so that you know what you're getting into and for what might lay in the future (although it seems no-ones quite sure on that at the moment).

But to give Swingline his due, I found those links to be quite good. 

I know its frustrating seeing the same posts, over and over again (Imagine being a recruiter!). But this is a huge resource for those not in the know and its been going for a while so there's a lot of crap to sift through before you find what you're looking for a lot of the time... and it's only getting harder the more traffic the site gets. 
I also find that a lot of the time people get linked to threads that date back to the early 2000's, with latest entry being something like 2006 or 2007. Considering the amount of change the CF has gone through since then, are those threads and topics even accurate anymore?


----------

